# "DHF 2017": Annemarie Carpendale vs. Wolke Hegenbarth



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Annemarie Carpendale


 

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Annemarie Carpendale klar vor Wolke Hegenbarth.


----------

